# Neu hier



## CrypTon (19 Apr. 2007)

Hiho!
Ich bin seit gestern hier angemeldet und habe auch ne riesige Sammlung ;-)
Ich werde über die Zeit auch mal ein paar schöne Fotos hier reinstellen, aber vorher guck ich mal was schon so gepostet wurde, will ja schließlich auch keine Doppelposts machen...


----------



## CrypTon (19 Apr. 2007)

Achja, zu meiner Person^^
Ich heisse Stephan, bin 21 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln. Ich mache z.Z. ein Studium für Informatik.
Falls Fragen sein sollten, einfach mailen


----------



## Muli (20 Apr. 2007)

Auch ich will dich hier mal begrüssen Stephan.
Schau dich erst einmal in Ruhe um, bevor wir uns auf Auszüge deiner Sammlung freuen!

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier an Board und auf frohes Posten!


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## AMUN (20 Apr. 2007)

Hallo CrypTon,

auch ich heiße dich willkommen in unserer gemeinde und wünsche dir viel spaß beim posten und sharen 

Grüße
Meister


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Apr. 2007)

na dann zeig uns mal deine riesige....Sammlung   :thumbup:


----------

